# Was ist aus dem einstigen Mindfactory geworden?



## ratmal86 (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich war jahrelang bei MF ein zufrindener Kunde. Ich habe dort hin und wieder PC-Hardware erworben. Da kam es auch vor, dass zb. ein Lüfter wieder zurück ging. Bei den letzten Bestellungen hingegen kam eine Stonierung hinzu, da ein PC-Gehäuse nicht mehr besorgt werden konnte. Weiterhin ging ein Ram und ein CPU-Kühler sowie eine laut fiebende Grafikkarte zurück.
Vorgestern Abend wollte ich für einen Freund neue PC-Hardware kaufen. Ich musste feststellen, dass hierbei mein Konto gesperrt wurde. Auf Anfrage per Email wurde mir keine Auskunft gewährt. Erst nachdem ich eine reizende Dame -die leicht knatschig wurde- "zurechtgestutzt" habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich wohl einmal zu viel die Retoure in Anspruch nahm. 
Da bin ich wohl nicht alleine: Im Internet haben viele weitere User das gleiche Problem geschildert.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie ihr das seht. Aber für mich ist der Kundenservice eine glatte 6.

LG


----------



## Erok (3. April 2013)

Der war noch nie gut, und wird es auch nie werden.


----------



## ratmal86 (3. April 2013)

Ich frage mich nur, warum MF auch noch unter drivecity.de und compuland.de ihre Hardware vertreibt. Was gibt es für gute alternativen? 
Bei Alternate ich habe ich selten bestellt.


----------



## Erok (3. April 2013)

Alternate ist zwar bissel Apotheke ab und zu  was die Preise betrifft, aber sehr sehr kundenfreundlich.

Und ich persönlich kaufe noch sehr gerne bei kmelektronik ein (ist keine 5 km  weg von mir) und im Internet definitiv noch bei hardwareversand.de die preislich auf dem Niveau von Mindfactory sind, aber weitaus freundlicher und hilfsbereiter.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. April 2013)

Hardwareversand hat einen guten Service auch was Retoure betrifft. Bei MF hab ich noch nie bestellt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Alternate ist zwar bissel Apotheke ab und zu  was die Preise betrifft, aber sehr sehr kundenfreundlich.


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn man Wert auf Service legt sind die meist höheren Preise bei Alternate wirklich gerechtfertigt. Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass in einer Bestellung ein falsches Teil lag und ein anderes fehlte (ich hatte zwei Mainboards aber keinen Bildschirm im Karton, offensichtlich hatte ein anderer zwei Bildschirme...).
Die Sache wurde innerhalb von 2 Minuten telefonisch geklärt, am nächsten Tag morgens stand der Expressversand kostenlos mit meinem Bildschirm da, holte das überschüssige Mainboard ab und es gab nen zusätzlichen Gutschein von 20€ für den Ärger. Andere Shops bei denen was im Paket gefehlt hatte brauchten für eine Nachlieferung eine Woche.

Meine üblichen Läden sind MIX, Hardwareversand, Alternate und Home of Hardware, wobei mich letztere vor kurzem auch schon mal etwas geärgert hatten.

Mindfactory selbst sehe ich als durchschnittlichen Shop an, ich habe weder besonders gute noch schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht - eben zuverlässiger Durchschnitt. Was mich an denen etwas stört ist die böse gesagt "Hinterlist", beispielsweise ungefragt immer wenn man was bestellt den ServiceLevelGold für 5e automatisch mit in den Warenkorb zu legen.


----------



## XT1024 (3. April 2013)

ratmal86 schrieb:


> Da kam es auch vor, dass zb. ein Lüfter wieder  zurück ging. Bei den letzten Bestellungen hingegen kam eine Stonierung  hinzu, da ein PC-Gehäuse nicht mehr besorgt werden konnte. Weiterhin  ging ein Ram und ein CPU-Kühler sowie eine laut fiebende Grafikkarte  zurück.
> (...)
> wurde mir gesagt, dass ich wohl einmal zu viel die Retoure in Anspruch  nahm.


Sind das nicht reichlich Rücksendungen? Hast du da auch etwas gekauft und bezahlt? 


ratmal86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie ihr das seht. Aber für mich ist der Kundenservice eine glatte 6.


 Fiktive 5 Bestellungen mit 4 Rücksendungen würden mir als Händler auf Dauer auch nicht besonders gefallen.

Aber sonst +1 für hardwareversand.


----------



## Ryle (3. April 2013)

Wenn du alles benutzt hast und denen zurückschickst musst du irgendwann damit rechnen, dass sie dich sperren oder dir Abzüge berechnen. Ist schließlich ein Verlustgeschäft für sie. Im Prinzip zahlen sie dir den vollen Kaufpreis zurück, können die Ware nur noch als Retoure zu Sonderpreisen verkaufen und bleiben dann auch noch auf den Versandkosten sitzen. 
Gerade bei Hardware, wo die Preise teilweise wirklich hart kalkuliert werden musst du einfach damit rechnen, dass sich manche Läden nach wiederholten Retouren absichern. 

Es gibt wirklich auch richtige Hardcore Kandidaten die etwas für die vollen 14 Tage behalten und dann mit offensichtlichen Abnutzungsspuren zurückschicken. Da braucht man sich dann nicht wundern wenn die Läden irgendwann zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen.

Mindfactory war aber noch nie wirklich besonders serviceorientiert. Aber wenn du weiterhin da bestellen willst, machste dir eben ein neues Konto auf. Und wenn nicht gibt es solche Läden wie Sand am Meer, ist also kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## cabtronic (3. April 2013)

Bei Sachen wo man schon vorher weiß, dass evtl was kaputt geht, z.B. Graka oder wenn ich was schnell brauch kauf ich bei Arlt. Die sind in der Filiale sehr nett und ab und zu haben sie auch gute Tagesangebote.
"Support your local Dealer", aber halt auch nur soweit das budgettechnisch für mich als Schüler machbar ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. April 2013)

Wenn so ein Shop zigtausende Kunden hat, gibt es natürlich auch einige Kunden, die unzufrieden sind. Sowas ist ganz normal und auch bei anderen Shops zu erleben. 
Oder glaubt ihr, dass es keine unzufriedenen Kunden bei Alternate, hardwareversand, usw. gibt? Da sitzen halt auch nur Menschen und Menschen machen eben auch mal Fehler. 

Ich hab jetzt schon bei einigen Händlern bestellt und mit Mindfactory hatte Ich noch nie Probleme. Und diese Schilderung vom schlechten Service kann Ich absolut nicht bestätigen. 

Natürlich ist deine Aufregung nachvollziehbar, aber deshalb gleich den ganzen Shop schlecht zu machen ist absoluter Quatsch!


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Natürlich ist deine Aufregung nachvollziehbar, aber deshalb gleich den ganzen Shop schlecht zu machen ist absoluter Quatsch!


 
Genau so ist es. Von Einzelfehlern auf die Qualität ganzer Strukturen zu schließen ist einfach... nicht logisch.


----------



## Quppi (3. April 2013)

Ich kann mich dem oberst auch nur anschließen. Bis jetzt 3x bei MF bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Alles kam schön gut verpackt innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen an. Ansonsten sind HWV und Alternate auch top. Ich bestelle bei allen 3 gerne.


----------



## ratmal86 (3. April 2013)

Ich bin seit 2006 Kunde bei MF. Dort habe ich in der Zeit ein paar und zwanzig Bestellungen getätigt. Die komplette Hardware wurde ohne iwelchen Abnutzungsspuren spätestens zwei oder drei Tage wieder zurückgesendet -sauber verpackt, sie wie geliefert wurde-. Die Rücksendungen beziehen sich auf die letzten Bestellungen. 
Ein Hardcore-Besteller war ich ebenfalls nicht. Manche bestellen sich fünf CPU´s, testen diese und schicken davon vier wieder zurück.
Ich hatte auch nie Probleme gehabt. Daher wundert es mich, dass auch die Dame am Telefon mir nicht sofort sagen wollte, was ich falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2013)

Ich kenne den Laden seit dem 1. Tag und hole da auch relativ viel neben Reichelt ( liegt sogar auf dem Weg ) oder meinen lokalen Dealern wenn die mir einen vergleichbaren Preis bieten. Das einzige was mir etwas sauer aufstößt ist das Midnight Shopping da doch so mache Preise die Fieberkurve bekommen. Mir selber ist nur eine langwierige Garanteiabwicklung bekannt geworden ( mein Kumpel hatte eine defekte CPU bekommen ).


----------



## Axonia (3. April 2013)

Habe auch schon einige Sachen zurück schicken müssen. Hatte aber auch immer Glück, stets freundlicher Support. 
Nur einmal ging es um einen Gutschein. Man meinte man würde sich melden, insofern man alles bearbeitet hat. Nur kam da nie eine Antwort. Habe dann hier übers Forum mich an MF gewand und dann ging alles zügig. Nur wie schon gesagt wurde --> Midnightshopping macht mich zum Teil richtig böse


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. April 2013)

Hmmm, tja, da gibts wohl sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.
Ein Freund, der dort 4x was bestellt hatte, hatte nur Stress damit.

Ich selbst habe durch zahlreiche Bauprojekte 50-60 Bestellungen gemacht und ausser ein Defekter USB 3.0 Header beim Shinobi gabs nie Probleme.
Ich persönlich glaube ja an eine zumindest geteilte 50/50 % Ursachen (das heisst Kunde reizt "sein Recht auf Wideruf etc" sehr großzügig aus.
Natürlich Tricksen Händler wie MF auch, der Doc sprach ja auch von den "Merkwürdigen" Fieberkurven-ähnlichen Besonderheiten des Midnight Shoppings, mit seinen "interessanten" Preisentwicklungen  (bei Nachfragen heisst es denn "Ist halt ein komplexes Preis-Echtzeit- Logistik Programm" 

Ansonsten schallt es oft so aus den Wald raus, wie man reinruft. Ich glaube ja, das wenn all die leute, die in irgenwelchen Foren mit ihrer schlechten Erfahrung aufschlagen ein grober Querschnitt aller Kunden-Geschäftshandlungen sein sollten, dann müsste MF schon lange die Pforten geschlossen haben. 

Davon habe ich aber noch nix gehört.  Also, mal locker durch die Hose atmen und vielleicht noch mal freundlich das Gespräch suchen  

oder fortan woanders bestellen.


----------



## Rolk (3. April 2013)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> ...der Doc sprach ja auch von den "Merkwürdigen" Fieberkurven-ähnlichen Besonderheiten des Midnight Shoppings, mit seinen "interessanten" Preisentwicklungen  (bei Nachfragen heisst es denn "Ist halt ein komplexes Preis-Echtzeit- Logistik Programm"


 
Also ich glaube da ist wirklich nichts dran. Die Preise bei Mindfactory ändern sich ständig, nicht nur Nachts. Dort fällt es eben besonderst auf wenn Teile teurer werden, weil man eigentlich bestellen wollte.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. April 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich glaube da ist wirklich nichts dran. Die Preise bei Mindfactory ändern sich ständig, nicht nur Nachts. Dort fällt es eben besonderst auf wenn Teile teurer werden, weil man eigentlich bestellen wollte.


 Tja, wer weiss. Wäre doch mal interessantes User-News Thema ala " PCGH Hardware User xxx deckt Machenschaften mit dem MF Logistiksystem auf...nacher stecken da noch die Bilderberger (VT) dahinter..


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. April 2013)

Also ich kann hardwareversand.de nur empfehlen hab schon viel da bestellt und wurde noch nie enttäuscht!


----------



## Brez$$z (3. April 2013)

Sehe das auch so, MF hab ich hier und da schon mal Probleme gehabt mit dem Service. Auch der Versand hat hier und da länger gerbraucht als erwartet.
Bei Hardwareversand passt eigentlich alles, die Preise sind gut (wenn man über geizhals geht  ) versand geht fix und Service 1A.
Sonst hab ich auch gern bei KM geholt weil ein Shop 12 km von hier war, aber nunja, der hat dicht gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2013)

> wurde mir gesagt, dass ich wohl einmal zu viel die Retoure in Anspruch nahm.


 
Hast du nur bei MF bisher bestellt oder auch zwischenzeitlich woanders und dort vllt auch ab und zu mal was zurückgeschickt 
Inzwischen gleichen einige Versender sich mit anderen ab um die retour Könige zu erfassen und zu sperren.


Ganz normale und verständliche Vorgehensweise.


----------



## ratmal86 (3. April 2013)

Hardware in den letzten Jahren nur bei Mindfactory. Selten bei Alternate. Wenn es was ganz eiliges war, dann habe ich bei Amazon oder einem Zwischenhändler über Amazon bestellt.


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft du die retour bei MF in anspruch genommen hast aber anscheinend ihrer Meinung nach zu oft.

Bliebe abzuwarten ob dich das gleiche Schicksal jetzt auch bei anderen Versendern ereilt ( Black List )


----------



## ratmal86 (3. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, habe ich bei einmal eine Bestellung stoniert und habe bei zwei Bestellungen Ware zurückgesendet. 
Ich bin ja noch bei Alternate. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich dadurch bei anderen Anbietern nicht mehr einkaufen darf.
Ich habe grad mal ein wenig geschaut. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Amazon letzlich auch im Endpreis wie zb. Alternate oder Hardwareversand gleichauf liegt. Bei Amazon müsste ich für meine nächste Bestellung gerade mal 3€ mehr zahlen.


----------



## Lotto (7. April 2013)

Kauf halt woanders. Jedoch wird jeder Online-Händler ne Art "Blacklist" haben. Je härter der Händler seine Preise kalkuliert, desto geringer wird auch die Akzeptanzschwelle für Rücksendungen sein.
Bei Alternate und Co wirst du mit Sicherheit auch irgendwann gesperrt, wenn du andauernd Sachen zurücksendest.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. April 2013)

Es kommt darauf an weshalb du es zurück sendest, wenn die Ware Defekt ist muss der Händler sie dir ersetzen weil du hast dafür gezahlt.
Wenn du aber Ware zurück sendest das du nicht mehr willst ist es klar das MF irgendwann dein Konto sperrt weil für die ist das auch ein Aufwand der Geld kostet.


----------



## JackOnell (7. April 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft du die retour bei MF in anspruch genommen hast aber anscheinend ihrer Meinung nach zu oft.
> 
> Bliebe abzuwarten ob dich das gleiche Schicksal jetzt auch bei anderen Versendern ereilt ( Black List )



Interessant, "Black List"
Aber irgendwie müssen die Shops die Spitzereiter raus filtern, was ich als legitim empfinde.


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Interessant, "Black List"
> Aber irgendwie müssen die Shops die Spitzereiter raus filtern, was ich als legitim empfinde.



Fraglich ist nur inwiefern die Shops vorab eine Zustimmung einholen (sollte es solche Blacklists geben) um die Kundendaten mit anderen Shops abzugleichen. Schließlich werden in diesem Fall datenschutzrechtlich relevante Daten an Dritte übermittelt. Manch einer mag das als Korinthenkackerei abtun aber wir haben seit ner Weile einen Datenschutzbeauftragten in der Firma und der Mensch hat mir mit genau solchen Überlegungen nicht nur ein graues Haar beschert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2013)

Gute Frage, aber es gbt auch Bereiche wo es schon eher länger Usus ist. Versicherungen machen so etwas ja auch gerne, und selbst wenn du 10 Policen und nur einer davon massig Schäden produzierst kannst du schnell mal vor der Tür stehen.
Aber wer kennt schon die genauen Kriterien, zu oft Spassbesteller, Waren gehen verranzt zuzrück usw


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (7. April 2013)

Mindfactory wird wie ich finde auch immer schlechter. 
Das schlimmste ist noch deren Art von "PC-Behandlung", ich würde mir da nie wieder einen PC zusammenbasteln lassen. 
Abgesehen davon, dass sie CPU Kühler mit verbauen, was schon sehr gewagt bei einen Post Transport ist. Ist deren Transportschutz
auch noch so gut, dass du eine halb zerlegte Grafikkarte bekommst. 

Dann noch die Midnight-Shopping Geschichte, die 80€ für den Zusammenbau (etwas überteuert und zudem relativ SCHLECHT zusammengebaut besser gesagt Gezimmert)

P/L-Mäßig würde ich Hardwareversand empfehlen und Supportmäßig Alternate und mglw. einen lokalen Händler wie bei mir Atelco!

Und die Spaß-Besteller kann man auch raussuchen indem man BestellteProdukte durch die Zurückgeschickten teilt. Wenn ich dort viel Bestelle geht nun mal auch einiges Aufgrund von Schäden o.ä. zurück.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. April 2013)

Nicht nur du, mich hat der Schlag am Samstag getroffen, mindfactory war mein bester Freund, aber ab sofort Feind... 

bestellte mir am "ich glaub" Donnerstag oder Freitag "weiß es grade nicht genau" eine gk. habe Sie auch direkt bezahlt "PayPal" und 24s Service, ein Tag später wartete ich sehnsüchtig. Doch es kam nix, und wurde misstrauisch, und blickte mal in mein Mitglieds Konto rein, siehe da, ich wurde gesperrt, ich rufte mindfactory an, und fragte nach, der telefonist, meinte er könne mir nicht sagen was da los ist, und verwies mich an dem Mail Support weiter, ich schrieb 2 saftige Mails, doch hab bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten, normal schrieben die immer binnen 6stunden zurück, aber nix.. Naja die haben mir das Geld fresch zurück gesendet, als würde mein Geld stinken, Naja wollte die Karte und nicht mein Geld. Ich komm mir so raus geekelt vor. Was ein Shop Leute, war treuer Kunde nun ist mindfactory gestorben für mich...


----------



## hendrosch (8. April 2013)

Ich hab bis jetzt ganz gute Erfahrungen mit MF gemacht so wurde zB eine GTX680 trotz offensichtlichem Preisfehler für 335€ geliefert. 
Auch ist der Email support recht schnell und die Lieferung auch. Mein Geld hatte ich auch schnell wieder als ich etwas zurückgeschickt habe (allerdings auch u geöffnet)
Nur der Versand ist recht teuer.

Aber mir wurde auch erst gesagt die Grafikkarte wäre für Monate nicht Lieferbar was ich nicht wirklich geglaubt hab könnte aber auch gestimmt haben da werden schon ein paar bestellt haben.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. April 2013)

@hendrosch
ich war auch treuer kunde, und kaufte da einiges.

nun bin ich aus dem nix gesperrt? warum konnte man mir nicht bescheid geben das ich gesperrt wurde? und aus welchen Grund?? warum kann man nach 2 tagen keine eine Mail von mir beantworten? warum konnte mir der Telefonist mir nicht sagen was ab geht? warum das ganze??? ich sitz grade auf dem schlauch und weis nicht warum weshalb wieso (W?W?W?) , weis nicht mal was da abgeht, bin enttäuscht das man nicht ein mal Stellung bezieht, voll enttäuscht! warte immer noch auf Antwort.. obwohl es für meinen teil durch ist, nie mehr sage ich dazu..

wie du siehst bin ich nicht der einzigste hier.... ich hätte nie gedacht das mich das mal trifft aber es kommt der "zeit punkt" wo es einen doch trifft!

ich für mein teil, nie mehr mindfactory, obwohl ich ein guter Käufer war. und das mit den Retouren sollte selbst verständlich sein, sprich wer behält den etwas "wenn es am ende doch nicht gefällt" oder überhaupt nicht zusagt! ich mein deswegen gibts doch Rückgaberecht 14 tage ohne wenn und aber. ich versteh mindfactory nicht, muss ich auch nicht mehr. Sicherung durch gebrannt. ich für mein teil sage goodBay mind, auf nie mehr wiedersehen.


----------



## instagib (19. April 2013)

Wir sperren auch Kunden die zu viel zurückschicken.
Sind aber weniger als 3%.
Als Mail bekommt man nach einer Bestellung den Hinweis das an diese Person/Lieferadresse nichts versendet wird.
Das betrifft auch Leute die sich 5 CPUs bestellen und 4 wieder retour schicken.

Grundsätzlich haben wir aber zum Glück nicht so viel mit Privatkundschaft zu tun.

Das FAG ist schön und gut nur wurde es leider von unwissenden Politikern entworfen die denken das man auf 1000€ Elektronik-Schrott dieselbe Marge erhält wie bei einem 100€ Textileinkauf.
Dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

also über mindfactory kann ich mich eigentlich beim besten willen nicht beschweren.

hab die ware nach 4 tagen in der hand gehabt und nach widerruf wurde mir noch am selben tag, an dem das paket angekommen ist, lediglich 3 std später schon die gutschrift ausgestellt.

auch auf emails kamen die antworten innerhalb von 30 min.


der ton macht halt die musik.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. April 2013)

klingt für mich nach bwlér Absolvent und Quartal glotzt Ergebnis. und Schufa Auskunft sowie Studie über die Gegend wo man wohnt.
deal with it das ist purer kapitalismus


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. April 2013)

Letzten Endes sind solche Shops aber auch von ihrem Ruf abhängig. Wenn jetzt hier schon zwei, drei User davon berichten, dass sie scheinbar ohne Grund gesperrt wurden, dann macht das stutzig. Wenn dann noch berichtet wird, dass da seitens MF keine Reaktion kommt, umso mehr. 

Aber wer weiß. Vielleicht können es sich gewisse Shops ja leisten, Kunden zu verlieren. 

Wenn man wenigstens Antworten bekäme, weshalb die Leute gesperrt wurden. Aber ohne die kann man ja nur vermuten an was es lag. 

Als Kunde sollte man sich jeden Falls solche Aktionen nicht einfach gefallen lassen und zur Konkurrenz gehen. Missverständnisse kann es überall geben, gerade bei großen Shops. Aber wenn es so aussieht, als würde sich keiner dahinter klemmen diese zu bereinigen, dann sollte man den Shop eben links liegen lassen. 

Anderer seits kann man die Shops auch verstehen, wenn es da Leute gibt, die 90% ihrer Waren wieder zurücksenden. Amazon, Zalando & Co. können da auch ein Lied von singen. Aber das kommt eben durch die Möglichkeit, die Ware bei Nichtgefallen kostenlos zurückzuschicken. Mal sehen, wie lange dieser Service noch besteht.


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2013)

> Aber wer weiß. Vielleicht können es sich gewisse Shops ja leisten, Kunden zu verlieren.


 

nicht leisten .....sie müssen das tun um weiter im geschäft zu bleiben 

Ist eine ganz einfache sache ...

Kund X kauft Y Sachen und der Gewinn von MF ist YX €
Gleichzeitig sendet Kunde X auch einige Sachen zurück die MF Kosten verursacht-.....Betrag Z 

Und wenn jetzt das Z größer ist wie das YX dann ist das ein Kunde der nur Kosten verursacht und keinen Gewinn einbringt.
Ergo trennt man sich von dem Kunden ........um sich zu schützen den kein Geschäft der Welt funzt ohne Gewinn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nicht leisten .....sie müssen das tun um weiter im geschäft zu bleiben
> 
> Ist eine ganz einfache sache ...
> 
> ...



Ist leider so oder sollte ich lieber Gott sei Dank sagen? Für manche ist die Bestellung einfach nur ein Volkssport und das kann sich auf Dauer kein Unternehmen leisten.


fear.de schrieb:


> Versuch mal diese Hardware:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3411040130/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


So etwas sollte man per PM erledigen


----------



## dgcss (27. April 2013)

Ich bin auch seid ich weiss nicht wie lange Kunde von Mindfactory und Compuland. Sowohl der Service sowie die Lieferung war bisher immer 1a , auch in sachen RMA und Retoure. Ich stell mir echt die frage wieviele Retouren bei den Gesperrten vorkommen müssen , so das die so Handeln. Ich denke nicht das es bei 3-4 Retouren bei 20 Bestellungen passiert. Ein Unternehmen ist natürlich Gewinn Orientiert. Darum ist Midnightshopping für mich auch keine Wahl, da immer ein Haken an solchen aktionen sein MÜSSEN. Entweder VK Firmen, die solche Aktionen haben, IMMER mit Zuschlägen was die differenz ausgleicht (zb Alternate) wo permanent 2-3% mehr auf den Norm preis liegen , oder halt wie bei Mindfactory die halt "nur" abends Ihre Preise um 2-3% anheben.

Ich finds nur beschämend das Mind immernoch abstreitet das Compuland zu deren Unternehmen gehört etc. Laut Tel-Sup wären das 2 Verschiedene Unternehmer/n und wären nur "Zufällig" auf dem Gleichen Industireplatz. Jeder der aber klar denken kann weis das es 1 und das selbe ist (Gleiche Tel bis auf die letzte ziffer und bei der Adresse .. das eine ist XY Straße 1a das andere XY straße 1b).

Wie gesagt , wenn ich bei Mind/Compuland vor 12 Uhr bestelle (per NN) ist die ware am nächsten Tag da (solang sie sofort lieferbar ist). und Retouren und RMAs wurden immer zügig bearbeitet.

Ich bin zufrieden und bleib denen Treu. Ich denke das es andere Gründe wegen den Sperrungen hat , und die tatsächlich von und durch die User hier verursacht wurden. So einfach würde KEIN Unternehmen auf geld verzichten. Wenn dann wäre euer Konto noch offen , mit dem Vermerk , das Ihr leider nurnoch die option Vorkasse etc hättet ... alles andere würde kein Sinn machen. Ansonsten kann ich mir nur ein Fehler in der Software vorstellen, aber dann wären mehr betroffen als die 3-5 user die sich hier gemeldet haben


----------



## BioDead3 (27. April 2013)

Hi.

Also auch ich war mal Kunde bei MF.
Nur nach dem was die erstens support und Kundenfreundlichkeit nennen, 
ne nein danke nie wieder.

Als ich denen eine doch recht Würzige E-Mail geschrieben hatte, was an einem Umtausch fast 3 1/2 wochen dauert.
Wurde mein Account gesperrt und das Geld der Defekten Ware an mich Überwiesen.

Es ist echt traurig zu sehen wie einige Firmen mit den Kunden umgehen.
Auf meine damalige E-Mail habe ich bis heute nix gehört (8Monate her) ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Wie man in den Wald reinruft so schallt es zurück. Ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme auch wenn mir nicht alles so gefällt wie zb Versandkosten und Midnightshopping


----------



## longtom (27. April 2013)

Was viele auch nicht wissen ist wie groß das geflecht der Firmen in wirklichkeit ist z.b. "Alternate ist gleichzeitig auch der großhändler "Wave" deren Tochterfirma ist widerum "Hardwareversand" nur mal als Beispiel . So läuft das bei vielen großen Versandhändlern ,darum ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das Negativ auffallende Lieferadressen oder Kundennamen relativ schnell gesperrt werden .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Stimmt viele kaufen sogar in Wirklichkeit die Ware von einem Anbieter den die garnicht mögen. Wie heißt es so schön: " Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen "


----------



## AMD x6 (27. April 2013)

Erstmal bin ich kein Mindfactory Kunde.Was mich immer gestört hat ist diese Mitternachteinkauf wo man angeblich die Versandkosten sparen soll.Toll.Was nützt das,wenn die Preise im Allgemeinen nach oben schießen.Wollen sie damit Kinder reinlegen.Das ist nicht seriös.Zum zweiten was das Recht auf Rückgabe betrifft,ohne so ein Recht würde ich und andere 20 mal überlegen um was zu bestellen und im Endeffekt würden sich viele nichts bestellen,weil keiner genau weis wie das Produkt In der Praxis ist.Das kann man erst wenn man es selber probiert hat feststellen und je nachdem zurück schicken oder nicht.Ich bin ein Kunde und muss meine Interessen wahren.Wenn die Verkäufer damit ein Problem haben sollen sie meinet wegen dicht machen.Der eine geht,der andere kommt.


----------



## dgcss (27. April 2013)

> Zum zweiten was das Recht auf Rückgabe betrifft,ohne so ein Recht würde  ich und andere 20 mal überlegen um was zu bestellen und im Endeffekt  würden sich viele nichts bestellen,weil keiner genau weis wie das  Produkt In der Praxis ist.


Dafür gibt es Test , Solche seiten wie diese , Foren und Bewertungsblogs... Dafür muss man die Händler nicht mit RMA Kosten belästigen.
Nach deiner Logik müsste Mindfactory oder andere Händler jeden seiner Bestandskunden jede neuerscheinung zukommen lassen , um ihn zu Überzeugen , was vollkommender Quatsch ist. Jeder sollte durch Test und erfahrungsberichte, oder eigene Erfahrung oder Beratung wissen , was er kauft und kaufen will .. Ich geh doch auch nicht zum Bäcker und fress den ein Padaborner oder Kassler und kotz es ihm auf die Theke ... Hab doch auch nur getestet und geschaut obs mir schmeckt. Da wird dir jeder Bäcker was anderes erzählen. Und genau so ist es bei allen Sachen.

Egal obs um Autos , nahrungsmittel oder sonst was geht. Probefahrten , Probehäppchen oder sonstige Tests sind Freiwillig. Eine Bestellung ist was anderes wie eine Testbestellung. Du kannst weder die Buntstifte , Füller Hefte oder Spielzeuge vorher Testen ... Genau so wenig hab ich es noch nie erlebt , das einer Bei Obi mal ebend die Scheibe mit nem Hammer eingeschlagen hat um nen Hammer zu Testen , ob er im schlagverhalten auch gut und griffig in der Hand liegt.

Solche Menschen sind schuld das Unternehmen Pleite gehen. Wenn 1000 von deiner Art jeden Tag da waren bestellen dann sind das mal ebend 1000 x 6,90€ (6900€ Monatlich) was das Unternehmen mehr aufbringen muss .... wer Bezahlt das ??? Richtig die ehrlichen kunden mit Kaufabsicht... Vielen Dank für son blödsinn


----------



## Verminaard (27. April 2013)

Komischerweise kaufe ich seit Jahren fast nur noch Online, weil ich zum Einen bequem geworden bin, alsauch bei mir in der Umgebung nicht wirklich das Warenangebot vorhanden ist, welches ich gerne haette.

In all den vielen Jahren habe ich genau 2 Sachen zurueckgeschickt. 1 Paar Nike Sandalen, weil die Groessenangabe irgendwie anders war. Die Dinger passten einfach nicht, obwohl ich eine Nummer groesser genommen hatte, und ein Gehaeuse, gekauft auf eBay bei Olano. Dort wich die Beschreibung doch etwas stark ab vom tatsaechlichen Produkt.

Genauso erkundige ich mich, lese Tests, frage Bekannte/Umfeld, wenn ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, bevor ich irgendetwas kaufe.
Selbst so simple Sachen wie ein USB Stick erfordert etwas Recherche. 

Aber diese Bestell-und-zurueckschickorgien, wo ein Gesetz zum Schutz des Verbrauchers einfach missbraucht wird, finde ich einfach unmoeglich. Allein dieser Missbrauch kostet Geld, unnoetig Geld. Wobei mir letztendlich egal waere, ob dadurch die Produkte guenstiger waeren, oder die Haendler etwas mehr in der Tasche haetten. Im Grunde sind beide Effekte gut, staerkt u.A. die Kaufkraft.
Najo die Meisten werden der Meinung sein, das Haendler genug verdienen und das Zeug nicht billig genug sein kann.

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit doch etwas Geld bei Mindfactory gelassen und nie Probleme gehabt.
Ein RMA Fall eines Asus (Achtung!) Boards war genauso Problemlos, welches nach deutlich ueber einem halben Jahr einen Defekt aufwies und wo ich nicht mit irgendwelchen Restzeitwertzahlungen abgespeist wurde. Im Gegenteil, ich bekam ein Hoeherwertiges, da mein Altes nicht mehr lieferbar war.
Eine Retour eines Kollegen dem die Gigabyte 7970 Windforce nicht ganz so zugesagt hat, wurde auch problemlos abgewickelt.
Natuerlich hat er dann auch bei MF einen teureren Ersatz geholt, weil eben alles gut ging.

Was hier mit dem TE und Anderen passiert ist, werden wir wohl nicht so schnell erfahren.
Dafuer muessten die betroffenen Personen mal ehrlich ihr Kaufverhalten bzw. Umgang mit der Ware und dem Personal offenlegen, um hier eine vernuenftige Aussage taetigen zu koennen. Jetzt nicht nur MF betreffend.
Wird nur nie passieren. 

Zu dem Zurueckschicken von Zeugs, weil man nicht weis was man haben will.
Ich find soetwas gerade bei Sachen schlimm die auf Taktfaehigkeit getestet werden oder auch Kopfhoerer. Wo einfach einige bestellt werden, der Rest wird zurueckgeschickt. Ist natuerlich fuer Folgekunden angenehmen, wenn man gebrauchte Produkte bekommt.
Zum Ueberfluss werden noch Seriennummern in Foren veroeffentlicht, damit auch jeder aus einem erlesenen Kreis weis, welches Produkt ein Ruecklaeufer ist.
Man selbst hat ja dann den Anspruch auf ein komplett jungfraeuliches Produkt.

Bei solch einem Missbrauch kann ich ein Sperren von Kundenkonto oder ein gezieltes Verweigern bestimmter Personen durchaus nachvollziehen und begruessen.

Das Schlimme ist, das die große breite Masse unter dem Verhalten und den Reaktionen der Haendler zu leiden hat, weil es Einige maßlos uebertreiben und sich dabei auch noch im Recht sehen.


----------



## longtom (27. April 2013)

So so du mußt deine Interessen wahren ,und was ist mit den Händlern ? 
Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist zu deinem und unser aller schutz da und nicht zu deiner Privaten Belustigung um nach lust und laune quer Beet durch die Botanik zu Bestellen weil man den ganzen Krempel ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken kann .Die Sachen die du zurück schickst kann der Händler dann als Sonderposten oder Gebrauchtware (mit verlust) verkloppen weil der Herr ja seine Interessen wahrt ne ne ne armes Deutschland .


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. April 2013)

Also ich kann zu MF nur positives sagen! Hab dort meinen PC bestellt und es ging 3 mal meine 7970 zurück aufgrund Spulenfiepen/Brummen/Blackscreens und nur beim dritten Retour gestaltete es sich etwas schwierig mit der Telefonhotline ^^ Der Email Support war aber immer schnell und kompetent! 
Ich kauf da gern wieder


----------



## AMD x6 (27. April 2013)

dgcss schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Test , Solche seiten wie diese , Foren und Bewertungsblogs... Dafür muss man die Händler nicht mit RMA Kosten belästigen.
> Nach deiner Logik müsste Mindfactory oder andere Händler jeden seiner Bestandskunden jede neuerscheinung zukommen lassen , um ihn zu Überzeugen , was vollkommender Quatsch ist. Jeder sollte durch Test und erfahrungsberichte, oder eigene Erfahrung oder Beratung wissen , was er kauft und kaufen will .. Ich geh doch auch nicht zum Bäcker und fress den ein Padaborner oder Kassler und kotz es ihm auf die Theke ... Hab doch auch nur getestet und geschaut obs mir schmeckt. Da wird dir jeder Bäcker was anderes erzählen. Und genau so ist es bei allen Sachen.
> 
> Egal obs um Autos , nahrungsmittel oder sonst was geht. Probefahrten , Probehäppchen oder sonstige Tests sind Freiwillig. Eine Bestellung ist was anderes wie eine Testbestellung. Du kannst weder die Buntstifte , Füller Hefte oder Spielzeuge vorher Testen ... Genau so wenig hab ich es noch nie erlebt , das einer Bei Obi mal ebend die Scheibe mit nem Hammer eingeschlagen hat um nen Hammer zu Testen , ob er im schlagverhalten auch gut und griffig in der Hand liegt.
> ...



Also ich bin erstmal Baff.Mann könnte meinen,dass du in der Verkäufergewerkschaft tätig bist.Ist es so?Schon mal was Kundenrecht gehört?Zur meiner Person.Von den paar Hundert Bestellungen den ich bisher gemacht habe,habe ich vielleicht 2 oder 3 Sachen zurück gegeben,weil die nicht meiner Erwartungen entsprachen.Natürlich gibt es Leute die den Absatzgesetz missbrauchen wie überall auch.Aber deswegen gleich alles verbieten kann's doch nicht sein.Das es Test für alles gibt,ist schon mal falsch.Es kann nicht für jeden Produkt ein Test geben und wenn doch wer ist neutral?In zehn verschiedenen Tests gibt es manchmal zehn verschiedene Ergebnisse.Was beliebt ist Kopfhörer oder Hifigeräte.Willst du wirklich sagen,dass man es nach irgend welchen Tests diese Sachen kaufen soll,wo doch jeder Mensch  ein anderes Empfindung oder Geschmack hat?Was dir gefällt,muss mir doch nicht gefallen.Ich weiß nicht wo du lebst,in den Bäckerei wo ich kaufe kann ich immer ein Stück probieren,bevor ich das ganze Torte kaufe.In den Baumärkten wo ich überall war konnte ich immer die Sachen den ich falsch gekauft habe zurück geben.Mit deinen Beispiel mit der Hammer,wenn der wirklich nach zwei Schlägen kaputt gehen sollte,na dann ist das erst recht ein Grund zurück zu geben.Dann sollen sie sein lassen,so ein Schrott zu verkaufen.Mir ging es nur um das Recht selber.Schön das wir in Deutschland so eine Gesetze haben und mit guten Grund.


----------



## longtom (27. April 2013)

Ich sags mal so wenn jemand Hundert Bestellungen hat und davon 2-3 zurück schickt dann wird man auch nicht gesperrt .


----------



## AMD x6 (27. April 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so wenn jemand Hundert Bestellungen hat und davon 2-3 zurück schickt dann wird man auch nicht gesperrt .



Um keine Missverständnisse Aufkommen zu lassen,wie ich bereits geschrieben habe,bin ich kein Mindfactory Kunde oder sonst wie von der Sache betroffen.Mir ging es nur ums Prinzip.Das einige dieses Gesetze missbrauchen wird sich leider nicht ändern lassen,aber deswegen gleich die ganzen Gesetze schlecht zu machen,ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. April 2013)

@ AMD x6

Da hast du recht! Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe. 

Ich glaube das die deren Accs gesperrt werden eigentlich sehr genau wissen warum dies passiert ist und ihrem Ärger vllt mit etwas anders dargestellten Tatsachen Luft verschaffen wollen  Jedoch möchte ich da auch keinem was unterstellen.


----------



## Verminaard (27. April 2013)

Es sagt doch keiner was gegen das Gesetz.
Gegen den Missbrauch und wie damit umgegangen wird.
Das wird kritisiert.

Wenn sich ein Haendler dann fuer die Zukunft vor solchen schwarzen Schafen schuetzen will, wird dieser Haendler verunglimpft.
Das ist nicht in Ordnung.
Wobei keiner zu diesem expliziten Fall die genauen Fakten kennt.
Alles nur Mutmaßungen.


----------



## dgcss (27. April 2013)

Longtom sagt es was ich geschrieben habe ... Niemand regt sich auf wenn bei 20 bestellungen 1 Teil zurück geht etc.



> In den Baumärkten wo ich überall war konnte ich immer die Sachen den ich falsch gekauft habe zurück geben


Ähhm .... Ok ich kenne keinen der sich einen Prozessor bei einem Laden gekauft hat obwohl er ne Grafikkarte wollte ... da streifst du stark vom Thema ab und bleibst im bezug dazu unrealistisch.



> Mit deinen Beispiel mit der Hammer,wenn der wirklich nach zwei Schlägen  kaputt gehen sollte,na dann ist das erst recht ein Grund zurück zu geben


Da bist du wieder am Thema Vorbei ... Das wäre ein Garantiefall und nicht wie von mir beschrieben ein Testkauf oder eine Retourbestellung ohne Grund.



> Ich weiß nicht wo du lebst,in den Bäckerei wo ich kaufe kann ich immer ein Stück probieren,bevor ich das ganze Torte kaufe


Alles klar wenn dein Bäcker echt so hohl ist , dann lad doch 50 mann von uns zu kaffe und kuchen ein .... Gehn wa ebend zur Bäckerei wenns kostenlos ist.

Und in Sachen HiFi ist es Sachen empfinden , das ist absolut richtig ... Das hat was mit Sinne zu tun und nciht nur was mit Leistung. Jeder Hört andere Musik , nimmt andere Frequenzen wahr etc ... Das wäre das gleiche wie bei Brillen ... Nicht jeder hat Gläser mit L-8 und R+7 etc. Aber wo liegt nun der Unterschied zu Prozessor , Mainboard , gehäuse etc , das nehmen alle gleich wahr , sowas sieht man an Bildern , Spezifikationen etc und Testberichten.



> Mann könnte meinen,dass du in der Verkäufergewerkschaft tätig bist


Bin weder Selbstständig noch in der Gewerkschaft



> Schon mal was Kundenrecht gehört


Es umfasst lediglich diese Rechte
-Recht auf Ausbesserung
-Recht auf Austausch
-Recht auf "BEGUTACHTUNG" der Ware
-Recht auf Garantie
-Recht auf Wiederspruch
und dann wird das mit dem Kundenrecht schon eng ... der Rest ist Freiwillig von den Geschäften. auch Kostenlose Reklamationen sind eine Freiwillige Aktion.
Ich kann mir aber kein Auto Kaufen damit in 14 Tagen 100.000 km Fahren , die karre zupaffen , ebend noch mal paar mädels auf der Rückbank ... und dann zum Vollen Kaufpreis wieder am Händler zurückgeben. 
Das gibt allerhöchstens Deftige Minderungen in der Auszahlung, oder einen kompletten wegfall solcher rechte.
Und sowas ist im IT Bereich leider Sehr oft. Da werden Versiegelte pakete aufgerissen , die Grafikkarten zum Prollen auf Netzwerkpartys verbaut und dann wieder zurückgeschickt. Genau so wie die Bencher Bestellungen (5 CPUs kaufen , Verbauen und den mit den besten Bench behalten und den Rest zurück) 

Du verwechselst da Käuferrecht mit dem Recht der Begutachtung vor dem Kauf. Und die Begutachtung vor dem Kauf (14 Tage umtauschfrist/rücktrittsrecht) Das umfasst nicht das entsiegeln von Ware , Zerstören der Ware genau wie den "Misbrauch" von Waren (OC zb)



> Ich glaube das die deren Accs gesperrt werden eigentlich sehr genau  wissen warum dies passiert ist und ihrem Ärger vllt mit etwas anders  dargestellten Tatsachen Luft verschaffen wollen  Jedoch möchte ich da auch keinem was unterstellen.



Genau das schrieb und meinte ich in meinem 1. post dazu


----------



## AMD x6 (27. April 2013)

dgcss schrieb:


> Longtom sagt es was ich geschrieben habe ... Niemand regt sich auf wenn bei 20 bestellungen 1 Teil zurück geht etc.
> 
> Ähhm .... Ok ich kenne keinen der sich einen Prozessor bei einem Laden gekauft hat obwohl er ne Grafikkarte wollte ... da streifst du stark vom Thema ab und bleibst im bezug dazu unrealistisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## longtom (27. April 2013)

Das kleine stück Käse das du probiert hast hat ein paar Cent gekostet und er gute Mann kann den rest des Käses auch Problemlos für den vollen Preis weiter verkaufen, aber was würdest du sagen wenn du bei einer Bestellung ein bereits ausgepacktes und benutztes Gehäuse vor dir stehen hast weil jemand das Teil nicht gefiel und er es zurück geschickt hat .


----------



## AMD x6 (27. April 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Das kleine stück Käse das du probiert hast hat ein paar Cent gekostet und er gute Mann kann den rest des Käses auch Problemlos für den vollen Preis weiter verkaufen, aber was würdest du sagen wenn du bei einer Bestellung ein bereits ausgepacktes und benutztes Gehäuse vor dir stehen hast weil jemand das Teil nicht gefiel und er es zurück geschickt hat .



Ich hätte damit keine Probleme so lange es keinen optischen und technischen Fehler hat.Wie sollte es auch anders sein.Ich selber hatte des öfteren schon Pakete,die nicht Original verpackt waren.Wir alle wollen das Recht des zurückgeben und sollen uns auch noch beschweren,dass wir keine Originalverpacktes Ware erhalten?Das sollte jeden klar sein.


----------



## longtom (27. April 2013)

Na denn Prost ,wenn ich eine schon geöffnete CPU oder gar eine Grafikkarte bekomme geht die Postwendend zurück !
Weiß ich was der vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat ,wenn ich so manchmal Lese das manche 4- 5 CPUs bestellen und durchtesten was damit geht und die weniger guten zurückschicken soll ich die dann behalten (Guter Scherz ) . An Festplatten oder andere fragilere Sachen will ich jetzt garnicht erst Denken ,hast du dir schon mal gedanken gemacht warum viele Hardwareversender Rücksendungen Billig verramschen müßen  (SchnppShop - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de) ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Die Frage ist ja auch wann man merkt das ein Teil verkehrt ist oder nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. Wenn ich zb die Verpackung sorgsam öffne und nicht großartig mit der Hardware rumkasper passiert auch nicht viel als wenn ich zb den Karton wie ein 3 jähriger fledder und die Hardware schon versaubeutel. Im letzten Fall wird es schwierig das Teil ohne größeren Verlust von der Hacke zu bekommen.


----------



## AMD x6 (28. April 2013)

Ich denke mal mit der Festplatten,kann man es sehr gut anhand der Smartwerte erkennen,ob die Festplatte gut ist und wie alt und wie oft es eingeschaltet wurde.Wenn alles im grünen Bereich ist,ist doch ok.Bei den Cpu's,dachte ich bisher,das die nicht tot zu kriegen seien,durch den Selbstschutzkreise was die CPU's haben.Ok das ist der Einzige Bauteil,bei dem ich auch Bedenken hätte,vielleicht berechtigt oder nicht.Bei den GPU's ist das so,das wenn einer,sagen wir mal zu sehr an den Volt dreht,dass die Dinger kaputt gehen können,aber das wissen doch die Verkäufer auch und würden die nicht umtauschen.Bei den meisten GPU's,zb Saphire,kann man die Volt auch nicht aufdrehen,soweit mir bekannt.Jedenfalls kommt es auf die Ware an und nicht auf die Verpackung.Natürlich wollen wir alle,am besten Neuverpackte Waren haben.Zahlen auch dafür,aber gleichzeitig muss uns auch bekannt sein,das nicht alles Neuverpackt sein kann.


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. April 2013)

So geb meinen Senf zu Mindfactory mal zu.

Versandmäßig hatte ich hier nie Probleme.
Okay... meistens hab ich selber immer abgeholt.
Und danach gings nochmal nach Reichelt da es aufn weg zur Arbeit immer lang lief.

Telefonischer Support und Anfragen waren bei MF immer gut. 
Wenn noch irgendwas unschlüssig war oder ich noch ne Frage hatte.
Wurde mir diese auch immer beantwortet.

Support Vorort kann ich nur sagen war auch hier wieder gut.
Zum einem geben die einen auch noch eben schnell noch nen Tipp.
Zb als ich dort was kaufen wollte sagte er mir: 
Ich könnte eben schnell mit dem Handy/Notebook was ich dabei hatte online die Bestellung aufnehmen.
Da bei Artikel XY ich eine Vergünstigung bekommen könnte.

Thema Reklamation hatte ich einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben gehabt auf einer A4 Blatt.
Bin Vorort hingegangen habs zusammen mit dem Teil abgegeben.
Schrieb sich alles wichtige aus dem Bericht raus und fertig bekam ich sofort eine neue Karte.
Ohne großes ein großen Aufstand.

Was jetzt allerdings nicht so fein ist bei denen in der Werkstatt.
Und die Art und Weise wie die Mitarbeiter behandelt werden.
Wiederum denke ich Schuld liegt auf beiden Seiten.
Naja Mitarbeiter werden dort rund um die Uhr mit Kameras überwacht.
Schlecht bezahlt und unfair behandelt.
Sogar das Arbeitsamt sagt wenn man dort kündigt bekommt man keine Sperre von denen. 
Da mehrere Klagen gegen MF laufen wegen nicht bezahlten Überstunden und Urlaubstagen.

Aber von den Mitarbeitern in der Bastelstube selber bekomme ich Angst und Bange um meine Teile.
Ein Kumpel von mir war da auch der konnte eine 620Gt nicht von einer 670GTX unterscheiden.
Kennt SLI und Crossfire nicht und wie man CPUs einbaut hatte er auch keine Ahnung von.
Und er ist dort kein Einzelfall... Teile werden dort reingeprügelt ja ich meins so wie es da steht.
Gerne bricht da mal was ab. Er allerdings ging da mit Vorsicht ran.. zu seiner Verteidigung.
Wiederum isser aber auch schon seit einiger Zeit gekündigt worden wie viele andere auch.

So das Schlusswort als Kunde kann man sich im groben und ganzen dort ganz wohl fühlen ganz normal halt.
Als Mitarbeiter hat man da nicht viel zu lachen.
Diese negativ Haltung kommt auch bestimmt wegen der Führung dort..


----------



## Krot12 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
ich hab es vor bei Mindfactory mehrere PC Komponente zu bestellen(alle auf einmal).Ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich die Versandkosten nur einmal bezahlen muss, die Sachen werden ja alle zusammen bestellt und es soll ja nur ein Packet werden. Oder werden die einzeln versendet und ich muss dann für jedes Packet Versandkosten blechen. Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Mindfactory.

PS Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2013)

Versandkosten werden bei Mindfactory nur 1x pro Bestellung erhoben.


----------



## Gast0707215 (9. Juni 2013)

Versandkosten gibt es nur einmal, aber wenn du per Nachnahme bestellt hast, fallen nochmal 2 Eur Postgebühr pro Paket an.

Wieviele Pakete dann bei dir ankommen, kann ich so natürlich nicht sagen. Mein Zeug kam damals in 2 Paketen an. Einmal das Gehäuse in einem und im anderen alles andere (CPU, Netzteil, Laufwerk, HDD, CPU-Kühler, GPU, Ram, Mobo).
Hast du noch einen Monitor bestellt, würde ich von insgesamt 3 Paketen ausgehen.


----------



## subunder (22. Dezember 2014)

ich muss hier auch mal meinem Ärger Luft machen,

Ich war Stammkunde Bei Mindfactory(MF)und hatte eigentlich nie was zu meckern, alles lief immer gut. Das schon seit 2002.

Dieses Jahr allein habe ich 11 Bestellungen bei MF gemacht im Wert von über 3000€.
Zwei Artikel in diesem Jahr musste ich leider zurück schicken da diese einen Defekt nach kurzer Zeit aufwiesen.

Für die Artikel habe ich einen Gutschrift verlangt, da ich in der Bearbeitungszeit bereits Ersatz gekauft hatte.
Der letzte Artikel ein Mainboard das ich 3 Tage zuvor gekauft hatte wurde nach 2 Tagen gutschrieben, was mir per Mail mitgeteilt wurde. 
Kurz bevor diese Mail gekommen ist hatte ich noch fehlende Artikel in meinen Warenkorb gelegt. 
Umgehend nach der Mail wollte ich den Warenkorb noch einmal kontrollieren um die Bestellung abzuwickeln.
Leider musste ich dort feststellen das der Warenkorb gelöscht und mein Zugang gesperrt wurde. 
Dementsprechend habe ich mich natürlich gefragt was los war und habe umgehend am nächsten Werktag bei MF angerufen und um Rückruf gebeten(Rückrufservice)
Einen Anruf habe ich nicht erhalten nur eine vorgefertigte Mail mit dem zentralen Satz: Auf Grund Ihres Bestellverhaltens wurde Sie gesperrt.
Darauf hin habe ich nochmals angerufen und,
Telefonische Auskunft: O-Ton: ich kann es Ihnen nicht beantworten, aber schreiben Sie doch eine Mail an meinen Vorgesetzten. Kann aber sein das Sie gesperrt wurden wegen der Rücksendung. (Auf die Antwort warte ich heute noch)

Wenn das das allgemeine Geschäftsgebaren der MF ist, stört mich die Sperre nicht wirklich, aber an alle die sich länger an die Firma binden mögen eine Warnung:
Schickt keine 2 Artikel in einem Jahr zurück, wer im Netz nachliest wird sehn, das dann eine Sperre normal zu sein scheint.

An alle Kritiker: Alle Bestellungen wurden immer unverzüglich Bezahlt per(Sofortüberweisung/Überweisung),
die Gräte wurden immer auch als defekt anerkannt und es waren in der Tat nur Zwei Stück.


----------



## OutOfMemory (23. Dezember 2014)

subunder schrieb:


> ich muss hier auch mal meinem Ärger Luft machen,
> 
> Ich war Stammkunde Bei Mindfactory(MF)und hatte eigentlich nie was zu meckern, alles lief immer gut. Das schon seit 2002.
> 
> ...



Ich habe dieses Jahr zweimal Corsair Arbeitsspeicher umtauschen müssen und ein Mainboard. Insgesamt war die Gesamtstumme der Reklamation um die 500 Euro. Also 3 Reklamationen.  Gleichzeitig habe ich dieses Jahr aber auch um die 3000 Euro ausgegeben. Daher muss da schon mehr gewesen sein, ausser das entscheiden die Angestellten manuell und nach Gefühl. Aber stimme dir insofern zu, das man da niemanden erreicht. Rückrufservice wird ignoriert, Telefon dauerbesetzt. Auf E-Mails erhält man keine Antwort.


----------



## miggu25 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich find es immer wieder witzig wie manche auf sowas reagieren. Wen ich als Shop Betreiber soviele Kosten übernehmen müsste die ganze Zeit weil jeder was zurückschickt würde ich auch so reagiere. 

Man kann es auch übertreiben mit seiner Hardware.... Oh nein meine Gk fiept ein bisschen... gleich zurück etc.

Leider meinen zuviele Kunden man könnte so handeln, da habt ihr das Ergebnis


----------



## OutOfMemory (23. Dezember 2014)

miggu25 schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder witzig wie manche auf sowas reagieren. Wen ich als Shop Betreiber soviele Kosten übernehmen müsste die ganze Zeit weil jeder was zurückschickt würde ich auch so reagiere.
> 
> Man kann es auch übertreiben mit seiner Hardware.... Oh nein meine Gk fiept ein bisschen... gleich zurück etc.
> 
> Leider meinen zuviele Kunden man könnte so handeln, da habt ihr das Ergebnis



Stimme dir da vollkommen zu. Wenn ich schon lese "habe mir jetzt mal alle Modelle bestellt und behalte dann das was mir gefällt", treibt mich das zur Weißglut. Das ist der Grund warum man selbst als unschuldiger dann gebrauchte Ware erhält, bzw. dauerhaft draufzahlen muss weil die Händler das Geld wieder reinholen müssen. Diese Personen sagen dann ja natürlich "Ich habe doch nur 1-2 Artikel zurückgeschickt". Komischerweise sagen die das immer, trotzdem sind es nur sehr wenige die diese Sperre bekommen. Daher kann da ja etwas nicht stimmen. 

Besonders im Mode Bereich ist das ganze ja ein großes Problem. Die Händler haben da Retourenquoten von fast 40%. Musste leider selbst immer wieder erleben wie gewisse Damen aus meinem Umfeld für 300-400 Euro Artikel bestellen und am Ende nur ein T-Shirt für 10-20 Euro behalten wird.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Besonders im Mode Bereich ist das ganze ja ein großes Problem. Die Händler haben da Retourenquoten von fast 40%. Musste leider selbst immer wieder erleben wie gewisse Damen aus meinem Umfeld für 300-400 Euro Artikel bestellen und am Ende nur ein T-Shirt für 10-20 Euro behalten wird.



Dort muss man aber auch sagen dass die Anbieter damit werben.


----------



## OutOfMemory (24. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dort muss man aber auch sagen dass die Anbieter damit werben.



Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Ich habe beruflich viel mit Händlern zu tun, viele kleinere & mittelständische. Die haben dadurch ein enormes Problem (egal in welcher Branche). Anbieter wie Zalando die von Anfang an damit werben und Ihr Unternehmen darauf ausgerichtet haben, die machen das natürlich auch nur weil es ebend diese Leute anzieht. Am Ende leiden darunter die Angestellten im Fall von Zalando.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich hab dieses Jahr bei Mindfactory Waren im Wert von ~1000 Euro gekauft und keinerei Probleme gehabt. Die R9 290 PCS+ die ich bestellt hatte, war beim ersten Mal kaputt, also angerufen, Retourenschein bekommen, zurückgeschickt, und nach zwei Tagen war ne neue da. Ich kann mich also nicht beschweren. 
Mehrfach da angerufen, jetzt auch vor Weihnachten weil ich noch was anderes bestellen wollte und mich vorher informieren wollte ob es noch vorrätig ist, und die waren immer freundlich und sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Dezember 2014)

Habe meine Einzelteile am 23. auch bei Mindfactory bestellt - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...2k-4-auswahlmoeglichkeiten-3.html#post7051232. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass manche Preissprünge mir etwas willkürlich vorkommen, kann ich bis jetzt nichts negatives berichten. Wenn man mehrmals am Tag reinschaut und sich die günstigsten Preise merkt, kann man die Bestellung richtig timen.

Zur Lieferzeit kann ich auch nichts sagen, da ich per Vorauskasse bestellt habe. Da die Überweisung vom 23. - Dank der ganzen Bankfeiertage - erst am 29. rausgehen wird, dürfte es mit der Lieferung noch etwas dauern. :-/ Werde berichten, inwieweit bei etwaigen Problemen gehandelt wird.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gerade gestern erst bei Mindfactory bestellt, kaufe dort auch schon seit Jahren und mache mir überhaupt keine Sorgen. Mein persönlicher Verdacht, wer hier meckert hatte enweder Pech und ist zum falschen Zeitpunkt an den falschen Mitarbeiter geraten oder es hat sehr gute Gründe warum er gesperrt wurde etc.

Der Service wird bei einem so preisagressiven Shop wirklich nicht der allerbeste sein, aber bei den wenigen Gelegenheiten wo ich ihn bemühen musste hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Dezember 2014)

Habe heute eine Mail erhalten, dass ein Teil meiner Bestellung (das Case) bereits versandfertig ist und am nächsten Arbeitstag von der Spedition abgeholt wird. Das ist insofern überraschend, da ja das Geld (Vorauskasse) aufgrund der Bankfeiertage noch nicht eingegangen sein kann.
Daher: Schon einmal top! 8)


----------



## Cross-Flow (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei MF habe ich eventuell 2 - 3 mal bestellt in meinem Leben, immer nur für Leute die extrem aufs Geld achten mussten.

Seit der ersten Alternate Werbung in der GameStar die ich 1998 gesehen habe bestelle ich dort. Und noch nie Probleme gehabt bei Alternate. Die haben sogar einige Sockel A Boards umgetauscht die ein Kumpel von mir kaputt bekommen hat mit ner Zange -.-

Aber mal was anderes, zum Thema Rücksenden und FAG und so:

Es ist absolut in Ordnung sich Waren zu bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückzusenden. Da muss man sich nichts vormachen.  Wenn man wegen so einer Sache gesperrt wird - okay ab zum nächsten Laden.

Aber mal ehrlich, Online Hardwareversand war doch die Jahre vor dem FAG eine Goldgrube - dementsprechend sind diese "Läden" ja aus dem Boden gewuchert.

Wenn die Shops jetzt rumweinen wegen paar Rücksendungen, okay. Ist halt ******** wenn man ohne Produktive Arbeit dennoch Geld verdienen möchte  

Und wenn man es ganz übertrieben sehen will: Die Shops schicken die Rückläufer ja auch wieder raus, an andere Kunden. Was interessiert es den Verkäufer ob die GraKa Geräusche macht oder nicht - eventuell ist der nächste Kunde ja nicht so empfindlich. Wer so ne Arschloch Mentalität hat, der hat auch Rücksendungen verdient


----------



## OutOfMemory (28. Dezember 2014)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Bei MF habe ich eventuell 2 - 3 mal bestellt in meinem Leben, immer nur für Leute die extrem aufs Geld achten mussten.
> 
> Seit der ersten Alternate Werbung in der GameStar die ich 1998 gesehen habe bestelle ich dort. Und noch nie Probleme gehabt bei Alternate. Die haben sogar einige Sockel A Boards umgetauscht die ein Kumpel von mir kaputt bekommen hat mit ner Zange -.-
> 
> ...



Habe früher auch eigentlich immer bei Alternate bestellt. Leider musste ich dann immer wieder feststellen, egal was ich bestellen wollte, das gab es bei Mindfactory günstiger. Alternate ist definitiv flott, der Service gut. Aber wenn man bei fast allem 5-10 Euro draufzahlt, sind das bei ca. 10 Artikel alleine schon 50-100 Euro. Solange ich bei Mindfactory zufrieden bin, gibt es da für mich persönlich keinen Grund mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (28. Dezember 2014)

Naja okay. Hmm mein i5 hat 06/2012 200€ gekostet, bei MF 190€. Ich behalte den Prozi 4 Jahre. Das macht dann 20 Cent im Monat mehr dafür das ich bei Alternate bestelle, für besseren Service. Jo ist schon krass teuer ...


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Dezember 2014)

Kann mich bisher über Mindfactory nicht beschweren. Heute früh ein Mail erhalten, dass meine bestellten Teile bereits versendet wurden - inkl. Tracking-Nummer. Das ist insofern super, da - durch die Bankfeiertage - die Überweisung (Zahlung per Vorauskasse) erst heute  von meinem Konto weggegangen ist. dH sie können das noch gar nicht haben. Habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass das sicher die ganze Woche dauert - bis die das haben und intern richtig verbucht haben (denke da zB an Dell, wo das gerne mal 10 Tage dauern kann).
Von daher: Großer Pluspunkt!


----------



## marvinj (30. Dezember 2014)

Nun deshlab gibt es ja Lagernd, Verfügbar oder Bestellt
Der Unterschied ist, ob sie es direkt am Lager haben, ob sie es im Außenlager haben, ob es vom Hersteller geliefert wird.
Das es sein kann, dass im Außenlager mal was verschwindet, oder der Artikel einfach nicht mehr gefunden wird, obwohl es im System noch verbucht ist, kommt mir bekannt vor. Nicht von MF aber es soll schon mal vorkommen -_-
Wer weiß was da los ist. Ist sicher nicht im Intresse von MF das der Kauf schiefläuft und  für genau sowas hilft der Kundenservice


----------



## BertB (30. Dezember 2014)

zum midnightshopping:

habe vorgestern um 0.15h zum genau gleichen preis bestellt, wie der ne stunde vorher auch war,
2x gtx 970, die mit rotem sonderpreis ausgezeichnet war,

bisher hatte ich nie probleme, im gegenteil,
immer günstig, schnell, und richtig geliefert

retourniert habe ich allerdings nie etwas,

wenn leute als kunde nicht mehr willkommen sind, die das fernabsatzgesetz in anspruch genommen hatten, kann ich das nachvollziehen,
die händler müssen das gesetz einhalten, sind aber nicht verpflichtet mit jedermann ins geschäft zu kommen

im fall von defekten, wie in post #66 ist das natürlich was anderes,
auch hier müssen die mit niemandem geschäfte machen, 
aber das ist schon sehr shit storm würdig, wenn es so stimmt


----------



## OutOfMemory (30. Dezember 2014)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Naja okay. Hmm mein i5 hat 06/2012 200€ gekostet, bei MF 190€. Ich behalte den Prozi 4 Jahre. Das macht dann 20 Cent im Monat mehr dafür das ich bei Alternate bestelle, für besseren Service. Jo ist schon krass teuer ...



Naja die Rechnung ist ja auch eher fragwürdig. Du bezahlst erstmal 10 Euro mehr für nichts. Sollte es zu Problemen kommen und du benötigst deren Service könnt man noch argumentieren "Die 10 Euro wurden in den Service investiert". Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, sofern alles auf Lager ist. Warte ich egal ob Mindfactory oder Alternate maximal 1-2 Werktage bis die Ware da ist. Daher kann ich den Service da  nur auf Problemlösung reduzieren. In dem Fall wo du 10 Artikel für jeweils 100 Euro (mit 10 Euro Aufpreis bei Alternate) bestellst, sind es am Ende 100 Euro die du drauf zahlst. Für 5 Euro bekommst du bei Mindfactory Gold Service pro Bestellung. Zusätzlich habe ich bei zwei größeren Bestellungen noch Express Versand gewählt. Somit habe ich noch ca. 20 Euro zusätzlich gezahlt. Und selbst die defekten Artikel wurden innerhalb einer Woche ausgetauscht (ab Rückversand).

Ich will jetzt niemanden davon abreden bei Alternate zu bestellen. Soll jeder da bestellen wo er zufrieden ist.


----------



## GottesMissionar (1. Januar 2015)

So, hab meinen Rechner endlich zusammen gebaut und kann MF nur ein großes Lob aussprechen: Schnelle Lieferung und alle Teile funktionieren top. Ausgezeichnete Qualität!
Lediglich mit dem Silent Base 800 bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, aber dafür kann MF nichts.


----------



## BertB (1. Januar 2015)

970er sind da,
sehr schnell,

nur gibts auf mal keine gratisgames mehr,
habe im mindfactory thread nachgefragt,
mal sehen, ob sie noch was rausrücken


----------

